# Jeep Question.



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

My Question is about the Chrenshaw's Jeep line. I have seen a few around here in the south and a few when i lived up north. most of the Jeep dogs I have seen are kind of a brown or tan color with a black mouth is this the normal color for Jeep dogs? the reason im asking is there is a person in town that has a nice looking pit he said its a Jeep/niggerino and it looks to me like a colby dog its white with spotts under its coat. and the dog is more show looking and imo the jeep dogs are more go than show. any idea?

:flush:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

no one knows?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

jeep and his mother were both tan dogs,i dont know if that helps but alot are tan in color at least,although very few are straight up jeep and jeep only,theres usual at least a few other bloodlines in there to keep it fresh so they could come out any color really.
but i see tan colored or red dogs alot.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I have noticed that the majority of Jeep dogs that I have seen are buckskin. One or two black and white, but then again, who knows?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah I was just not thinking it looked like any jeep/nigerino i ever saw before i know it could be any number of things but. I really don't think its a jeep / niggerino jmo im gonna ask if he has a ped for it next time i see him


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes buckskin is the correct term,lol.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a female jeep/nigerino, she is black


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I have seen a black too but if this one is real it will be the first white.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Def the first white I've heard of. I see alot of Jeep cross dogs and they are usually buckskin with the black mask or black. Seen very few red but have seen it.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Jmm... This make me thing about a new thread.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Outside of Crenshaw's Jeep itself I've never seen a full Jeep. I've only seen Jeep/Redboy crosses and the majority of them have been red, tan or black.


----------



## jeepfreak (Jun 19, 2009)

YES BUCKSKIN , OR A LIGHT REDISH COLOR ..EVEN BLACK pups have been known to pop up here & their most all dogs that came from floyd /jeeps son are a redish color chan's floyd go look at him seems he had some dominate traits.


----------

